# Possible Wasp Sting-Treatment?



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

So this morning I went to get Frosty ready for our lesson, and was horrified to find that he'd pretty much rubbed his hair off a large patch of his neck (along with part of his mane...That's a pain.). It looked horrible and seemed to be wet- maybe with sweat, I'm not sure. I cleaned it off really well, and noticed that it was also hot in comparison to the rest of him. He also showed discomfort whenever I messed with it, though I think the cold water might of relieved some of that. Anyway, it wasn't until after I'd cleaned it that I noticed there was some swelling below and around the bare patch as well. My trainer, when he showed up, said it was probably a wasp sting or some sort of insect sting, and he'd been rubbing and itching at it. We didn't ride, since he didn't want it to become more inflamed.

He suggested any sort of ointment containing Cortisone, which we found and then put on all over the swollen and bare places. I'm going to go repeat that again later this afternoon, and then in the morning, and just keep an close watch on it. Also, he suggested Epsom salts in his water, and we'll do that as well.

What I'm wondering is if this is the only treatment, or if there is more that we could do. Also, would Benadryl be at all helpful in this situation? Thanks.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I found your post a little late - how is your guy doing?

I use wet tobacco topically for wasp stings. 
Could also give benadryl. I forget the dose, but you follow the directions on the bottle and just figure it for 1000 lbs.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wet tobacco, going to have to remember that one.

I keep Apis Mellifica on hand at all times. You can get it at any health food store. We use it on ourselves and the horse's for any insect bites. The swelling goes down in a couple of hours.

Just a note make sure the stinger came out.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah, thank you for the tips! I'll have to remember them for next time, since the swelling stage seems to have passed now. Wet tobacco, though, I should've thought of...It's been used on me before, hah.
Though I think it's reached a new stage, and it's a little worrisome. The place where it had been swollen (the cortisone stuff took the swelling down after a day or so) is now scabbing over. And it's not exactly a healthy looking scab...It almost reminds me of rainrot. Any idea what it could be? Or is this just a natural part of the healing process for wasp stings? We're cleaning it with iodine soap (just as we do with rain rot) and then spraying it with Toad Juice right now. It's too early to tell if that's helping, since we just started it yesterday.


----------



## questionable (Aug 5, 2009)

apple cider vinegar


----------

